# Hard to be an artist & crafter in Canada



## Psy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there, wondering if there are any Canadians here who share the same sentiments.

I'm finding it very expensive to be an artist in Canada. Locally, art shops are very expensive.. Online is often worse because of shipping and customs fees from the US. Canadian suppliers often have much higher prices.

Because I do a variety of different mediums, it makes it even harder, because I usually need a handful of suppliers for different things.

I paint, draw, sculpt, make jewelry, sew, and do various paper crafts.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

As far as acrylics, there are some good deals on Liquitex and Golden on Ebay that can come out well occasionally if you watch the shipping costs. Less than I can get them at retail from where I'm at. I'm lucky enough to have a Hobby Lobby as well as a small independent art store in my little oasis in the middle of nowhere. 
I'm quite wary of buying brushes online, though... unless I know the brand and am familliar with the bristle type.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

You may have to narrow your mediums down to the ones that you most enjoy and save up for other mediums as you go. Produce the art that will bring in some money and spend that on the other supplies. Welcome to the forums and we would love to see your work.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I did a quick Google look for the original issue. I have a few places that came up a lot that you may want to look at: Curry's, DeSerres, Island Blue and Opus. Curry's came up the most as being reasonable. You may also just want to plug your question into Google to look into it further.


----------

